
Author illustrates book using MS Paint after spending 10 years mastering it - pmcpinto
http://www.boredpanda.com/microsoft-paint-ebook-illustrations-camp-redblood-pat-hines/
======
pasta
I don't buy that he sucks at Photoshop. I think he just used Paint because
it's available on all Windows PCs. This looks very nice, but I don't think his
skills has a lot to do with Paint only. After all it's just a tool.

~~~
bluedino
And it's way more marketable to say you did it with paint

------
userbinator
Great art even if it _wasn 't_ made in MS Paint. It reminds me of the graphics
in early-90s games (a lot of which may have been drawn with something not much
more sophisticated than MS Paint.)

~~~
Grom_PE
It does have a look similar to images drawn in Deluxe Paint, though without
the characteristic dithering since there is no color limitations.

------
kowdermeister
Recommended soundtrack:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp1NWRDl0pI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp1NWRDl0pI)

~~~
philipov
"This video contains content from Sony Music Entertainment (Japan) Inc.. It is
not available in your country."

~~~
wjh_
Available in Sweden, however.

~~~
Pica_soO
Arrr, in the country of pirate bay norseman- the music better be - else viking
ikea-ships run into the harbour and maketh it soo. Thus endeth the copyright-
chronicles, when the scribe was hit to death with the tome, in the year of the
Load.

------
styfle
It reminds me of Beavis and Butthead from the 90s--both the style of the
artwork and also the fact that they are rebellious teenagers.

------
NicoJuicy
I wonder what he would have done with paint dot net. Which is my default
replacement for paint.

Ps. Anyone knows why Microsoft hasn't bought it and added it to their default
tools in Windows? I always taught this would be a good thing, since paint
hasn't changed anything in 10 years or so

------
ENTP
Highly recommend "Jim'll paint it" on facebook for a lot of ms paint hilarity.

------
new299
The link to the kindle book is somewhat buried in the article:

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07143FXZ5](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07143FXZ5)

Looks wonderful, unfortunately not available in my country.

------
mcguire
The majority of the /r/books discussion is that he should have used Photoshop.

------
remotebug
Guy uses certain art style and supposedly bad image editing tool for
marketing.

~~~
supergreg
For marketing? Wasn't the whole book made in paint? The marketing part is
talking about the tool used.

Not much different from programmers saying their software was done in X
language for marketing.

------
kevinvdburgt
Wow, impressive!

------
sethammons
Clarification: he got really good (like, really good) at illustrating in ms
paint over ten years. He leveraged that skill to illustrate his book. He did
not take ten years to illustrate the book.

